# Today I dislike my husband



## InOverMyHeart (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi guys, it's been awhile since I've been on the forum. Been focused on getting my marriage back on track. 

I really dislike my husband today. Last night he shared some things with me and it upset me and now he doesn't want to talk about it. What is that about? I am so angry with him and am having to calm down so that I can have a good day at work. 

How do some of you get thru the day when this happens in your lives?


----------



## thompkevin (Jul 17, 2013)

It sucks. You just need to tell him how you feel about this behavior without making it sound like you are pushing him to talk about something he doesn't want to talk about.


----------

